# SuperDave Felt F5 Garmin hub question.



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey SuperDave, I was talking to David and Scott M. in warranty. I had requested a warranty claim on my freehub body due to the cassette digging into the body. I was sent a freehub body that is incorrect, I spoke to Scott and he said it looks like I was sent the one for the regular F5 not team. 

Pics of the damaged freehub.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

ouch, reminds me of my boss's chris King hub(pretty old)... its all chewed up


----------

